# brake light wont go out. 2000 s4



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

just replaced my pads on the rear because they were low and now the light wont go out, i thought it would when i replaced the pads? do i just need to hook up the vagcom to clear the code or is there something more to it?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: brake light wont go out. 2000 s4 (2000audis4)*

Which light do you refer to, as in Center Display yellow low pad warning symbol, speedo red park brake light, etc ?
Rear pads are not monitored, only front pads are.


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

its the low brake pad light on your warning display its an oval with the 3 dash lines around the outside, so what your telling me is the rear brakes are not monitored? but only the fronts? cuz the fronts look like they have alot of life left


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (2000audis4)*

Understood.
Fronts trip and warn quite early so it will appear as a lot of front pad life remaining, likely up to 1/2" pad thickness. Audi does this on purpose so that you have plenty time to arrange service.
When inspecting the brakes, note that the rear pads have no monitor wire connections (no warning ability) and the front do have wire conections. Sounds like your fronts have tripped the warning indicator.


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply, ill have to do my brake pads on the front this weekend, at least they are less work than the back, which still wasn't much at all.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (2000audis4)*

If the warning just came on, you could replace front pads now but you likely have several months of daily driving time left. Just keep an eye on the remaining pad thickness so that it does not get too low.


----------

